# THANK YOU Mr. Gardner for the cool donation



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

I am 12 years old and was one of the lucky winners at the waterfowl youth fair at Farmington Bay. Darin mounted this canvasback for me. I really appreciated him doing this for me. I thought it would take forever to get back, but he did it pretty quick. I wanted to say THANK YOU!! Mr. Gardner and I you did give my canvasback some ATTITUDE! THANKS FOR THE COOL MOUNT!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're very welcome young man! Glad you like it.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great mount! Great job Tex!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

cootsrfun2shoot, thanks for being a great example and expressing your appreciation for Darrin's kindness. I really don't see many people your age making it a point to say thank you.

Tex, you keep doing nice stuff for people and we might start to think you are a softy on the forum. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone! I wouldn't want Goofy or Gary Fish to get the wrong idea.;-)


----------

